# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  παραδεισια ζεμπρακια!

## eleftheria1189

Καταρχην καλησπερα σας!
Αυριο θα αγορασω 2 παραδείσια ζεμπρακια!
Ενα αρσενικο και ενα θυλικο!
Απλα θα ηθελα οποιος μπορει να μου δωσει συμβουλες για το τι τρωνε καθως και τι χρειαζεται να υπαρχει στο κλουβακι τους!
Θελω να παω προετοιμασμενη στο pet shop για να μη μου δωσουν λαθος η ακομη και παραπανω πραγματα!
Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων...

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ελευθερια καλησπερα και καλως ηλθες στο φορουμ.
Καλο θα ηταν να παρεις τροφη επωνυμη ειδικη για ζεμπρακια.
Επειδη εχοντας ως ζευγαρι θα θελησουν πολυ συντομα να μπουνε σε αναπαραγωγη, θα χρειαστεις και αυγοτροφη.
Αυγοτροφη πρεπει να παρεις οπωσδηποτε επωνυμη (ειτε για παραδεισια, ειτε για καναριανια) γιατι η χυμα που πουλανε ειναι αρκετα επικινδυνη.
Θα χρειαστουν επισης ενα σουπιοκοκαλο στο κλουβακι τους για την παροχη ασβεστιου.
Κουνια καλο ειναι να μην βαλεις γιατι περιοριζει τον χορο πτησης χωρις να προσφερει κατι ιδιαιτερο.
Φωλιτσα κλειστου τυπου (θα σε βολεψει περισσοτερο η εξωτερικη που θα μπορεις να ελεχγεις χωρις να την μετακινεις παρα η πλεκτη που ειναι σαν καλαθακι).
Υλικο φωλιας για τα ζεμπρακια δεν υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο γιατι ειναι πολυ καλοι κατασκευαστες φωλιων και θα χρησιμοποιησουν οτιδηποτε (θα σου προτεινα ινες κοκκοφοινικα εαν βρεις).
Τα δυο τελευταια ειναι για την περιπτωση που θες καποια στιγμη να εχεις και απογονους.
Εαν παρεις ζευγαρι αρσενικο θυληκο και δεν εχεις φωλια, αργα ή γρηγορα θα βρεις αυγα στις ταιστρες ή στον πατο του κλουβιου και την ισως την θυληκια ξεπουπουλιασμενη καθως ο αρσενικος θα ψαχνει υλικο για φωλια.

Για τα πουλακια τωρα, να διαλεξεις τα πιο κινητικα και με τελειο πτερωμα και σε καμια περιπτωση καποιο φουσκωμενο, καποιο που να κοιμαται, καποιο που να του λειπουν φτερα κλπ...
Καλο ειναι να βρεις καποιο με δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου για να γνωριζεις και την ηλικια του.
Τα μπλε δαχτυλιδια ειναι του 2008 γεννημενα και τα μωβ του 2009.
Εαν δεν βρεις κατι που να μην εισαι και τοσο σιγουρη, αστο και παρε απο αλλου.
Ευκολα θα βρεις αυτη την εποχη σε αρκετα μαγαζια.
Επισης αν ειναι λιγα (κατω απο 10), καλο ειναι να παρεις ενα απο αυτο το μαγαζι και το αλλο απο αλλο μαγαζι για να αποφυγεις την πιθανοτητα να ειναι αδερφια.

Δες και εδω http://www.finchinfo.com/birds/finches/ ... _finch.php

----------


## Charalampos

Να ρωτησω και εγω .. επειδη ενδιαφερομαι για παραδεισιο και εγω, το νημα για τα καναρια παιρνουμε και για αυτα ? 

Επισης , αν θα τα βαλω διπλα στα καναρια , τα καναρια θα σταματανε να τραγουδανε ?

----------


## joel

να κανω μια ερωτηση γιατι δεν το λαταλαβα....τα ζεμπρακια η φωλια τους ειναι παντα μεσα για να κοιμουνται 'η την βαζεις μονο για να κανουν παιδια??και γενανε ασταματητα???χωρις τελιομο???

----------


## antonis

τα ζεμπρακια αναπαραγωνται ολους τους μηνες του χρονου...τη φωλια συνηθως την παιρνουν για να αναπαραγωνται...

----------


## kanarakis

Charalampos για τα ζεμπράκια το ιδανικό είναι ίνες κοκκοφοίνικα αλλά ότι και να τους βάλεις θα κάνουν φωλιά. Κάνει κ αυτό για τα καναρίνια αν δεν βρεις κάτι αλλο.
Μπορείς να τα βάλεις δίπλα απ' τα καναρίνια. Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## dodos

Γειά σας παιδιά !!! εχω κανα 2 μήνες περίπου που έχω πάρει απο εναν φίλο 2 ζεμπράκια τα οπια ειναι αδέρφια ... για να καταλάβω δεν κανει να τα ζευγαρωσω !! κι αν οχι γιατί? σας εφχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## antonis

δεν πρεπει να τα ζευγαρωσεις γιατι θα γινει αιμομιξια...

----------


## kosths

γιεα σας.Θελω να σας κανω μια ερωτηση εχω δυο παραδεισια zebrakia τα οποια τα εχω μεσα σε ενα κλουβι και τους εχω βαλει σε μια φολια και σημερα που τα καθαρισα ειδα οτι μεσα εχει ενα αυγο το εποιασα κατα λαθος γιατι πηγε να μου πεσει και ηταν λιγο κρυο τα παρατηρησα ομως και δεν καθονται επανω πολυ ωρα και επισεις κανονικα δεν πρεπει να κανουνε και αλλα εκτος αν δεν τα βγαζουν μαζι ολα 



φιλικα κωστης
 "fullyhappy"

----------


## Windsa

Βάλε το αυγό στη φωλια και μη στεναχωράς τα πουλάκια.
Θα κάτσουν όταν θα έρθει η ώρα. Συνήθως μετά από 3-4 αυγό. Αρκεί να μη πιάνεις τα αυγά και να μη κουνάς τη φωλια.

----------


## tonis!

διατροφικη προετοιμασια εχεις κανει????(αυγοτροφη σουπιοκωκαλο αυγο κτλ??)   ::  ποσο καιρο τα εχεις??τα εχεις δει να ζευγαρωνουν???προς το παρον μην τα πειραζεις καθολου μονο τα απαραιτητα(νερο τροφη )αν θες ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα στον τομεα της αναπαραγωγης ωστε να παρακολουθησουμε την εξεληξη των αυγων και αργοτερα αν ολα πανε καλα των νεοσσων!!αν ειναι κανονικη γεννα τοτε θα κανουν ενα αυγο καθε μερα μεχρι να φτασουν τα 4-7 αυγα!  ::

----------


## Zebra Finch

Το Σάββατο αγόρασα ένα ζευγάρι ζεμπρακιαστην τιμή τον15.Σημερα είδα το αρσενικό να βάζει ξυλάκια στην φώλια και το θηλυκό να κάθετε να τον βλέπει!!!!!!
Τι είναι αυτο?????? :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## tonis!

τα πουλακια σου ειναι ετοιμα για ζευγαρωμα!!ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα και ψαξε στο δορουμγια πληροφοριες!

----------


## Zebra Finch

*Επίσης μόνο το αρσενικότραγουδάει και η θηλύκια τίποτα!!!!*
*ΓΙΑΤΙ???????*

----------


## tonis!

φιλε μου ψαξε λιγο καιθ α τα βρεις ολα!!αν κατι δεν βρεις ανοιξε νεοθεμα και ρωτησε μας!

----------

